# The G/O Bass tournament 2012 schedule



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

We will be running the Sunday morning tournament again this year. Like years past we rotate between Griggs Dam and O'Shaughnessy Reservoir per permits. This is an open tournament. You can fish alone or with a partner. There is a two day fish-off at the end of the year. Any questions please call me or send a private message. Below is the schedule for this year.

GarryS
Cell phone - 614-946-8765

Schedule for 2012

May 20 - Griggs Dam
May 27 - O'Shaughnessy Reservoir
June 3 - Griggs Dam
June 10 - O'Shaughnessy Reservoir
June 17 - Griggs Dam
July 1 - O'Shaughnessy Reservoir
July 8 - Griggs Dam
July 15 - Griggs Dam
July 22 - O'Shaughnessy Reservoir
July 29 - O'Shaughnessy Reservoir
Aug. 5 - Griggs Dam
Aug. 19 - Griggs Dam
Aug. 26 - O'Shaughnessy Reservoir
Sept. 1 - Griggs Dam - Fish off
Sept. 2 - O'Shaughnessy Reservoir - Fish off
Sept. 9 - O'Shaughnessy Reservoir
Sept. 16 - Griggs Dam 
Sept 23 - O'Shaughnessy Reservoir
Sept. 30 - Griggs Dam


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

hello fished a few times with yall 5 or 6 yrs ago, what are the entry gonna be this season..thx ..


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We are looking forward to seeing all our regulars and hope to see a lot of new faces this year. Remember this is a fun tournament series that your don't have to pay a fee to join or
need a big fast boat to fish. Come on out and enjoy the fun and maybe ever win a little cash while you do. See you all soon.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

avantifishski check your PM's


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

Looking forward to fishing more of these this year


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hope to see you more this season too. Should be a good year with the warm winter we had.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Looking forward to it guys! I just added the schedule to www.ohiobassblog.com


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Mike, see you soon.


----------



## tlwildcard (May 11, 2008)

Ive fished these tournaments quite a few times and love them. I sold my boat and wanted to see if anyone needed a partner. If interested shoot me a pm. We can work out details and expenses


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to remind everyone that we will be starting 2 weeks from today at Griggs. 
Looking forward to seeing all of you again, bring your friends and lets get this year started right. See you all Sunday May 20th.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Will misss the griggs But me and the boy will fish a few of the 0shay tournys for sure

cant fish, gotta go catching...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We'll be glad to have you join us where ever you fish.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to remind everyone that we will be starting tomorrow at Griggs. Looks like it will be a great day to be out. We will be at the ramp about 5:45 to sign you in and get your starting position drawn. Hope to see you there tomorrow morning. We paln on starting at 6:30 AM


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

results???


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll have Garry post the results. 
Mike R won with over 8 lbs. and a big bass of 3.55 I believe. I left early with motor problems. Glad to say i got it fixed today.


----------

